# Pokémon Basalt and Granite



## kyeugh (Sep 7, 2012)

*Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

A game that me and my partner Raven are making.  Any help would be broadly appreciated, and further details are provided to anyone willing to help.  Any helpers get their own Trainer in the game, so join, join, join!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Er, I'd like to know more about this game before/if I join. Concept art? New Pokemon or old ones? Gym leaders/Champion? Is it a hack or a scratch? How far are you? Screenshots?


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Make me a Dark-type E4 member with the Pokémon in my sig.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Absoul said:


> Er, I'd like to know more about this game before/if I join. Concept art? New Pokemon or old ones? Gym leaders/Champion? Is it a hack or a scratch? How far are you? Screenshots?


We just finished putting most of it together.  We have no screenshots yet, and the reason we need help is because all we don't have yet is an entire PokeDex, while we do have a large one.  Also, sorry, but the E4, Champions, and Gym Leaders are already created and unchangeable.  You can, however, be in a battle hall for something like that.  Like the Frontier.  Also, it's a scratch.


----------



## Dar (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

We'll see how much I love it when I play it Bl

Also, have you thought of the main villain? If not, I can make several ideas in four seconds.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> We just finished putting most of it together.  We have no screenshots yet, and the reason we need help is because all we don't have yet is an entire PokeDex, while we do have a large one.  Also, sorry, but the E4, Champions, and Gym Leaders are already created and unchangeable.  You can, however, be in a battle hall for something like that.  Like the Frontier.  Also, it's a scratch.


...Oh. Wow. I'm guessing it's for the DeSmuMe/DS, not VBA right? Frontier sounds cool. Scratches are often better than hacks imo.

I have several half-baked ideas for Pokemon in a notebook somewhere... I can help with that Pokedex.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Yes, yes I do have a villain.  The rival is Rose, a demented little girl who believes Pokemon are sheerly animals, nothing more.  However, she is extremely powerful from the start; she has one level eighty nine, however it never levels up and her party is never altered.

The villainous team is Team Echo.  Way back when, they were a scientific group that worked on using electronic enhancements to Pokemon's brains. The Champions found out, they became obsessed with using the power of the mascot for Granite, Mohacadon, the grand giver of power to Pokemon, to steal the power from every domesticated Pokemon.  Then, using the giver of Death, also the mascot for Basalt, Gravon, they would revive every dead Pokemon to use as an elite army to take down the league, then turn everyone into Pokemon using Bill's machine and use them as demented little guinea pigs.

Team Echo consists of the executive, Alged, and a bunch of grunts that are brainwashed Pokemon.  Alged is unaware that the idea for Team Echo was actually given to him by Mewtwo, who used Darkrai to implant it into one of his dreams.

So if that answers your question, yes, I do have villains.  I'm working on the fieldbook for Extrava, which is basically a book consisting of everything I've made about the region.  Once I release it to the public, you guys are free to edit it, making it one big editable mess.
Then I can organize it and make it one big mess of a game.

I'm thinking it will be VBA, Absoul, since I don't have a DeSuMe editor.  If you can find me one, then please, by all means do.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Yes, yes I do have a villain.  The rival is Rose, a demented little girl who believes Pokemon are sheerly animals, nothing more.  However, she is extremely powerful from the start; she has one level eighty nine, however it never levels up and her party is never altered.
> 
> The villainous team is Team Echo.  Way back when, they were a scientific group that worked on using electronic enhancements to Pokemon's brains. The Champions found out, they became obsessed with using the power of the mascot for Granite, Mohacadon, the grand giver of power to Pokemon, to steal the power from every domesticated Pokemon.  Then, using the giver of Death, also the mascot for Basalt, Gravon, they would revive every dead Pokemon to use as an elite army to take down the league, then turn everyone into Pokemon using Bill's machine and use them as demented little guinea pigs.
> 
> ...


...Rose?
I have a friend named Rose.
Anyway, the whole brainwashed pokeymans theme is kinda cool.
Mohacadon: I can see where the name comes from. >:|
Sorry, but I don't know any DeSmuMe editor.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Do you actually have something done already, to prove that you're capable of making a game? I've seen a lot of these 'Hey I'm making a game but I just need spriters and coders and things' which basically means they only have an idea and nothing solid. Making a game is a helluva lot of work, especially something as huge as a Pokemon game (I'm studying to be a game graphics artist and we've already done some games here in school so I guess I have some kind of an idea of what I'm talking about).

What kinda bothers me is that you say it's not a hack, yet you're talking about VBA (which I assume refers to Visual Boy Advance). Why on Earth would you need a GBA emulator if you're making a game completely from scratch? :S What exactly are you making the game with?


I hate to sound nasty, but this kinda seems like yet another pipe dream. :Y


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Aha, I suppose you're right.  No, it is from scratch- for the time being, it's VBA just to kick it off.  I don't need coders or anything, I just need to finish up the Dex, also we want it to be a game by the people, not the persons.  So yeah, I guess.

Raven had another idea, but I'm not sure how to incorporate it...
It takes place a little after the main game, where there are actually Pokemon hunters that KILL Pokemon.  You're given one of the last remaining tame Pokemon, called assassin Pikachu.  You basically have to take down the Hunters or something... I don't remember, it's been a long time since we talked about that half of it.

Any recommendations would be nice.  As I told Dar, I'm working on the Fieldbook of Extrava, which is basically just a big interactive book featuring everything about the region.  You can edit it; afterwards, I'll do some nitpicking to pick what stays and what goes.  I think it will be in the form of a Wikia Page. 

Please Reply, I need as much help as humanely possible, we're only on number seventy-ish and almost out of muse juices.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

So if you don't need any coders, are you going to program everything yourself?

I'm also a little confused about this VBA thing, what exactly are you doing with it since it's an _emulator_ (I still assume you mean the emulator and not some other thing called 'VBA' since DeSmuMe was also mentioned, do correct me if I'm wrong/stupid) and not some game-making tool?

Or do you mean you're just going to start by making some kind of ROM hack and then afterwards make a standalone game or what? I can't really tell from your reply. :?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Okay.  First, I make an emulator on the VBA using a bunch of different programs from Whack A Hack.  After I have the hack version, we can use it to make a better, computer-game style version.  So basically the hack is like a template, so we can look at it and say, "Oh, that needs to go there," or, "Oh, that looks like that."  Right now I'm uploading the Fieldbook onto google docs.  I'll give you guys the link later.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Uh. I'm sorry to say, but you don't really ooze believability, especially when you don't even use the terms correctly. You're going to make an _emulator_? VBA is an emulator. Based on your description, what you mean is a _hack_.

I kind of have a distinct feeling that you don't really have any idea how games are actually made (especially considering that other topic you just posted). I don't mean that as an insult, but I'd suggest you look up these things and study before declaring that you're making a game. It's for your own good.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Uh.  I'm sorry to say, but you don't really ooze geniusness.  I do this all the time, I know what I'm doing.  I posted that other thread for a COMPLETELY different reason.  I know all the terms, I just don't use them all the time.  And if you're not planning on helping me, you can get off my thread.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Okay, guys, here's the fieldbook.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iU5IabKiqNIG67cC_Oxcf_XKFKMbEHROwXMknkEW1CU/edit#heading=h.rhsuozvm4pvk

Feel free to edit.


----------



## UltratonLover94 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I'd be happy to help you develop your game! :) I have a lot of experience working with Python and Pokémon Ultraton, the best programming languages. If you put me as a trainer in the game, could you make it so all my Pokémon are raisins instead? Thanks!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Oh my god.  Not this again, Music Dragon.  Don't you drag this onto my other threads.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I'll be honest with you, this doesn't sound that interesting. I knew it from the moment you mentioned that Rose had a level 89 from the beginning. An important part of game design is balance. Unless it is plot important (such as I first Vile fight in Mega Man X, which introduces us to Zero and makes the later fight even more personal), a player should always have a chance to win. This is why for the first fight rivals have a level 5 starter. With the sole exceptions of GSCHGSS and RSE, where you can grind a little, that is exactly what the player has. Also, rival who sees Pokémon only as tools? Hello, Silver.

Why would Mewtwo do that? In the games all he does is hang around Cerulean Cave and kick trainers' butts. Why would Darkrai do that? In the main series games he tries to stay away from humans to avoid doing them harm.

In addition, the idea the idea of killing in Pokémon is not something I'm fond of, especially from hero's side. Yes, I know Team Rocket and the Marrowak, but a) Early Installment Weirdness and b) _they're the Yakuza_.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Yes, yes I do have a villain.  The rival is Rose, a demented little girl who believes Pokemon are sheerly animals, nothing more.  However, she is extremely powerful from the start; she has one level eighty nine, however it never levels up and her party is never altered.


okay what
a level 89 anything is probably going to wipe the floor with any starter pokemon unless you feel like grinding up to that level. that's higher than most other trained NPC pokemon in the games.
also, why are they called basalt and granite?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



> a level 89 anything is probably going to wipe the floor with any starter pokemon unless you feel like grinding up to that level.


Yes, that's the point.  However, it never levels up, so you can tell her disaffection toward her Pokemon.  By the end, you'll be able to beat her, because her party never changes, it's always the same.  While she's remaining stationary, she sees you growing stronger and finds that the key to growing stronger is not merely training, it's love...



> Why would Mewtwo do that? In the games all he does is hang around Cerulean Cave and kick trainers' butts. Why would Darkrai do that? In the main series games he tries to stay away from humans to avoid doing them harm.


Mewtwo did it because he was created as a science experiment.  He was powerful, but he never truly felt like a Pokemon.  He coaxed Darkrai into doing it for him, threatening the well-being of Crescellia (Arceus knows if I spelled that right).



> In addition, the idea the idea of killing in Pokémon is not something I'm fond of, especially from hero's side.


I know, that's why we basically dropped the idea.



> also, why are they called basalt and granite?


Basalt and granite are complete opposites, yet where would the planet be without one?  It ties into the storyline- the legendary for Basalt is the Guardian of Death, so that no one Pokemon may rise to infinite power, and the legendary for Granite is the Guardian of Power, so that no one Pokemon may grow so weak that it simply dies.  All Pokemon were created equal.  Although power and death are complete opposites, without one another, it would be chaos.



> I'll be honest with you, this doesn't sound that interesting. I knew it from the moment you mentioned that Rose had a level 89 from the beginning. An important part of game design is balance. Unless it is plot important (such as I first Vile fight in Mega Man X, which introduces us to Zero and makes the later fight even more personal), a player should always have a chance to win. This is why for the first fight rivals have a level 5 starter. With the sole exceptions of GSCHGSS and RSE, where you can grind a little, that is exactly what the player has. Also, rival who sees Pokémon only as tools? Hello, Silver.


I know.  But this Rival is different- her parents abandoned her, so she was left all alone with the weakest of Pokemon, determined to grow stronger.  And from ashes she rose, and turned one of the weakest Pokemon into one of the most powerful NP Pokemon in the game.  It just shows a little about her personality.  But since you guys are making such a big deal out of it, I am likely to change it, but only if you guys have a better plan.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Yes, that's the point.  However, it never levels up, so you can tell her disaffection toward her Pokemon.


yeah, I get that - but how are you supposed to beat her at all _ever_ if you're starting with a level 5 whatever and she automatically has a level 89 pokemon? Are you supposed to spend hours grinding one pokemon just so you can beat the first rival battle? because that's boring and pointless and something that would make me put down this game and never play it again.

why does she have only one pokemon? if she thinks pokemon are battling machines, does she not see a giant gaping flaw in only training one pokemon (i.e. type disadvantages)?



> By the end, you'll be able to beat her, because her party never changes,  it's always the same.  While she's remaining stationary, she sees you  growing stronger and finds that the key to growing stronger is not  merely training, it's love...


but she's _already _miles stronger than you (and most NPCs in the entire pokemon series) without having to be kind to her pokemon or anything. If love is key to raising strong pokemon, how does she have a level 89 pokemon in the first place? why would that even matter to her if her pokemon is only eleven levels away from being the strongest it can possibly be? why would she care if she's already stronger than the vast majority of NPCs in the pokemon games? it seems more than a little unrealistic for her to suddenly go 'oh, well I've been doing it wrong the whole time, despite the fact that I've been kicking ass all the way'.
how the hell do you even get to the end of the game if you can't beat your rival (which you won't with a level 5 starter)? do you not white out when you lose battles in this game? because in every other game, if you white out while battling a rival, you can't progress until you beat them.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Wait. How did I miss "level eighty nine" 
Unless the battle with Rose is a battle you're supposed to lose (vs Cobalion in Rumble Blast) or plot important, why the heck does she have a level 89? Versus a level 5? Even with grinding pre-battle, it's hard enough to get your starter to level 16, let alone 89.
Or you start with a level ninetysomething, which automatically means all the gyms have level 100s and the wild Pokemon are level eightysomethings.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Yes, you're supposed to loose. And no, she does not see anything wrong with it because she uses brute force and not type strategies or anything.  She doesn't care.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Yes, you're supposed to loose. And no, she does not see anything wrong with it because she uses brute force and not type strategies or anything.  She doesn't care.


but how does she even get a level 89 pokemon in the first place? you will be hard-pressed to raise any pokemon from a low level while ignoring type disadvantages. Given that she apparently doesn't care about her pokemon, it's not as though she'll be sitting on the sidelines with a billion potions so that her pokemon doesn't die as soon as it switches in to something terrifying. like, you couldn't even use the switch-and-let-another-pokemon-take-the-hit strategy, because she doesn't have any other pokemon.
it just doesn't make any sense.

edit: furthermore, why does she care about some random person who's just starting out on their journey? having one level 89 pokemon implies that she's gotten all the badges and beaten the league and is probably training for this region's battle subway or something. what reason does she have to grind some tiny pokemon's face into the dust? that wouldn't even be fun.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

oh wait yes
If she starts with a level 89 and never levels it up, aren't you going to lose all the battles (unless you catch like a level 5000 furtrocious or whatever) until the last one?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Absoul said:


> oh wait yes
> If she starts with a level 89 and never levels it up, aren't you going to lose all the battles (unless you catch like a level 5000 furtrocious or whatever) until the last one?


Yes- that's the point.  You lose every time until the last battle, and it proves to her that you were the better Trainer!  It's that last battle where if finally clicks for her, because you actually won even though you had lost every time before.  Obviously you're growing stronger and she isn't because you have something she doesn't- love.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Also, she decides to battle you because she sees Pokemon as tools, and you don't.  She battles you to prove you wrong, and she wins with ease- but by the end, you prove HER wrong.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

What would happen if you beat her - by either grinding or using a FEAR strategy?


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Not sure why everybody's bothered by the level 89 rival thing. It's a fairly common device in video games; you face a hopelessly powerful enemy early on, then eventually you grow strong enough to legitimately win, which (if pulled off well) makes your ultimate victory all the sweeter.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

If you beat her, then that's that... but it knows Fissure, and it's about forty times better than you, so it's unlikely... and also, she doesn't change her mind until the end, regardless.


----------



## Dar (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

What Pokemon does she have? A Fakemon? One of the two legendaries?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

It's a Fakemon, called Volcanotse, it's one of the most powerful and quite daunting.  I made a rough sketch of it;







Remember, it's VERY rough, it took all of about two minutes, so don't judge it.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Oh. Um, okay? I'm guessing it's Fire/Rock or Fire/Ground or Fire/Steel or _something_ like that. Is the red thing on its belly an eye or a belly or what?

and also visible veins of fire energy is also very great check out pokemon ultraton its great


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

It's a gem.  They're scattered all over the place.  No Ultraton in this thread.  I KEEL YOU.  It's fire and rock; the first evolution is ground and rock, its a little pebble whose ability is damp and the only move is explosion, making it about as decent as a Magikarp.

Evolve it, and you get Icetone, who's a weird mixture between a glacier and an icy mountain, who has average power.

Then you have Volcanotse, who has immense power.  To evolve into Icetone, level up around the Icy Rock.  To evolve into Volcanotse, level up in some kind of generic volcano that I haven't completely created yet, or something better.  Any ideas for that one?


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Naw, Magikarp's better. I mean, it actually has _good_ Speed and access to Bounce.

how do pebble evolve into ice evolve into fire man thing with gem


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I told you.  Read the other post again.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

No, I mean _logic_. Like, a fish doesn't evolve into a bear. (well I guess they're all rocks but.)
Icetone -> Volcanotse w/ Fire Stone or Sun Stone, maybe? The (canon) level-up-in-generic-location evos all seemed silly to me.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Absoul said:


> No, I mean _logic_. Like, a fish doesn't evolve into a bear. (well I guess they're all rocks but.)


"They're all rocks" really is good enough by Pokémon standards. It's no worse than Flaaffy becoming Ampharos, or Exeggcute becoming Exeggutor, or Clamperl becoming Gorebyss/Huntail, or Barboach becoming Whiscash, or Snorunt becoming Glalie, or Feebas becoming Milotic...


----------



## sovram (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

and besides, I think what Mohacastle means is that it's an either-or evolution, not stage by stage.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

OH. Based on the phrasing, I thought it was pebblething -> Icetone -> Volcanotse, not pebblething -> Icetone OR pebblething -> Volcanotse. sorry!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Absoul said:


> OH. Based on the phrasing, I thought it was pebblething -> Icetone -> Volcanotse, not pebblething -> Icetone OR pebblething -> Volcanotse. sorry!


No, it's not either-or.  Regardless of whether you like the location level-ups, that's how it is.  Climate greatly influences them.  For example, a mountain in a cold place is icy- one in a hot place is arid.  Which is why you have to level them up in certain places.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Wait. So is it either-or, or is it not-either-or?


----------



## Flora (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> No, it's not either-or.  Regardless of whether you like the location level-ups, that's how it is.  Climate greatly influences them.  For example, a mountain in a cold place is icy- one in a hot place is arid.  Which is why you have to level them up in certain places.


...that would still be either-or

Absoul's asking whether ice-thing evolves into fire-thing, or whether pebble-thing evolves into both. You're saying the latter; thus, either-or.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Music Dragon said:


> Not sure why everybody's bothered by the level 89 rival thing. It's a fairly common device in video games; you face a hopelessly powerful enemy early on, then eventually you grow strong enough to legitimately win, which (if pulled off well) makes your ultimate victory all the sweeter.


it's not really the level 89 thing that bothers me (well, now that I know you're supposed to lose all the time it doesn't)! How does she even _have_ a level 89 pokemon without loving it is what bothers me. It just seems really inconsistent to privilege love as a means of raising pokemon when Rose already starts with a super-strong pokemon without loving it at all, and then suddenly changes her mind when she gets beaten this one time. At this stage, her pokemon's almost as strong as it can be already, so really, you wouldn't be growing that much more than her anyway, so it wouldn't exactly be a dawning realisation. It would be more consistent for her to go 'eh, well I lost this one time, but I've trained my pokemon eighty-nine levels without loving it so it doesn't really prove anything'.

idk it seems more like her story is written around her having this strong pokemon for some reason, rather than the pokemon being a product of her methods of training. I can get her having pokemon that are always a few levels above you, or something like that, but having a level 89 pokemon when the whole _moral _is that you should love them doesn't make sense.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> No, it's not either-or.  Regardless of whether you like the location level-ups, that's how it is.  Climate greatly influences them.  For example, a mountain in a cold place is icy- one in a hot place is arid.  Which is why you have to level them up in certain places.


Not really. Mountains are pretty icy everywhere, so long as they're high enough.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



ultraviolet said:


> it's not really the level 89 thing that bothers me (well, now that I know you're supposed to lose all the time it doesn't)! How does she even _have_ a level 89 pokemon without loving it is what bothers me. It just seems really inconsistent to privilege love as a means of raising pokemon when Rose already starts with a super-strong pokemon without loving it at all, and then suddenly changes her mind when she gets beaten this one time. At this stage, her pokemon's almost as strong as it can be already, so really, you wouldn't be growing that much more than her anyway, so it wouldn't exactly be a dawning realisation. It would be more consistent for her to go 'eh, well I lost this one time, but I've trained my pokemon eighty-nine levels without loving it so it doesn't really prove anything'.
> 
> idk it seems more like her story is written around her having this strong pokemon for some reason, rather than the pokemon being a product of her methods of training. I can get her having pokemon that are always a few levels above you, or something like that, but having a level 89 pokemon when the whole _moral _is that you should love them doesn't make sense.


As I established earlier, she took the Pokemon from her father.  She saw it as a tool.  She took it thinking it would help.  It was already level 89.  If she had shown any love at all, it might be 100.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I don't quite remember where you said that?


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> As I established earlier, she took the Pokemon from her father.  She saw it as a tool.  She took it thinking it would help.  It was already level 89.  If she had shown any love at all, it might be 100.


you didn't establish that anywhere, actually! :> in fact, you said this instead:


			
				Mohacastle said:
			
		

> I know.  But this Rival is different- her  parents abandoned her, so she was left all alone with the weakest of  Pokemon, determined to grow stronger.  And from ashes she rose, and  turned one of the weakest Pokemon into one of the most powerful NP  Pokemon in the game.  It just shows a little about her personality.  But  since you guys are making such a big deal out of it, I am likely to  change it, but only if you guys have a better plan.


I'm guessing you changed her story into her stealing a pokemon instead and not being abandoned by her parents? why does the pokemon obey her? did she have gym badges before she took the pokemon? if she did, why did she bother stealing it in the first place?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



ultraviolet said:


> you didn't establish that anywhere, actually! :> in fact, you said this instead:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you changed her story into her stealing a pokemon instead and not being abandoned by her parents? why does the pokemon obey her? did she have gym badges before she took the pokemon? if she did, why did she bother stealing it in the first place?


You're right- I thought I did add that in, apparently I never got around to posting that reply.  No, she has no badges- it obeys her because it was her father's so it knows who she is, and loves her- it's just that she doesn't love it back.


----------



## Flora (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> it obeys her because it was her father's so it knows who she is, and loves her- it's just that she doesn't love it back.


By that logic everyone's traded Pokemon should obey them because for the most part we're all friends and thus the Pokemon should know that we're good people!

Regardless of whether or not said Pokemon knows his/her/its new trainer, I'd think they'd be smart enough to know that a trainer who steals them from somebody else, whom they know to love them, probably isn't a good person.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Well, yes, but this Pokemon grew up with Rose.  They were both treated like children by Rose's father- so the Pokemon sees Rose as a sister, while she sees it inferior to herself.  It's kinda depressing, actually.
The Pokemon didn't see it as stolen- Rose convinced it that her father had died, and that it belonged to her.  Whatever it took to get that Pokemon in her hands.  Although it was a tool, it was a powerful one.  Why build a house if you could get one for free?


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Did Rose have any experience on Pokemon? WHY does she view Pokemon as tools? Perhaps you could give background info. Plus, does the Pokemon obey her all the time or is it like in the official games (if you trade and don't have x amount of badges they'll disobey you sometimes) ?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

No, she had no experience with Pokemon... she actually watched her dad do it and kinda got the hang of it just from watching.  She sees Pokemon as tools because a long time ago, they hurt her.  From that point on, she saw them as disgraceful, but still recognized that they could be helpful, so they became tools in her mind.  Yes, the gym badges thing remains, but still, if you have a strong bond with said Pokemon, the amount of badges doesn't matter.  Trust me, it's been like that for a while, unless I'm just extremely lucky.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

traded pokémon disobey above a certain level. caught ones do not. she has taken it from her dad thus she is not its original trainer


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

However, they grew up together, so it trusts it.  Although it is not the original Trainer, it...

You know what?  Who cares?  N didn't beat any Gyms, but he had a freaking legendary Pokemon!  So Gyms don't matter to NPCs!


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

yeah, 'cuz he caught it himself

how about you just accept that your plan for the rival has so many logistical problems it's not feasible?


----------



## Flora (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> She sees Pokemon as tools because a long time ago, they hurt her.


okay now it just sounds like you're grasping at straws


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> However, they grew up together, so it trusts it.


it trusts it? what are the its'
Logically in the sense of Pokemon, growing up with pokemon despite not being the trainer who caught it/recieved it (for the sake of the starters) does not work

honestly if Rose took the pokemon from her dad and mistreated it the pokemon should disobey her because of Rose's actions if the pokemon had common sense
as well as the fact that the pokemon isn't Rose's originally


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Rose doesn't mistreat it.  The thing is, it doesn't treat it at all.  It's just there.  It's basically like a computer to her; she does occassionally reward it when it is good by giving it praise, however, when it's being slow, we get mad.  However, this is not technically love, just a mere sign that she's not totally inhuman.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

You know, a level 89 pokemon can easily take out 8 gyms by itself, even if it is constantly disobeying. I don't see why you don't just say that she stole it and then got all the gym badges with it to make it obey her.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> However, they grew up together, so it trusts it.  Although it is not the original Trainer, it...
> 
> You know what?  Who cares?  N didn't beat any Gyms, but he had a freaking legendary Pokemon!  So Gyms don't matter to NPCs!


N was an orphan raised by pokemon until Ghetsis took him in and only showed him pokemon that had been hurt by humans. His whole character is based around the fact that he's best friends with all the pokemon and they shouldn't be used as battle tools.

From what you've told us, Rose is the exact opposite!



> She sees Pokemon as tools because a long time ago, they hurt her.  From  that point on, she saw them as disgraceful, but still recognized that  they could be helpful, so they became tools in her mind.


helpful for what? the only two things you can use pokemon for is companionship (which is obviously a no-go here) and competition, so you can beat other people's pokemon or weaken and catch your own (which is also not happening). If she's so disgusted by pokemon, why does she then devote her life to going around battling pokemon? why doesn't she just not own any pokemon and go and become a doctor or something?

Honestly, her character would generally just be way more believable if she didn't have a level 89 pokemon that isn't hers and loves and obeys her for pretty much no reason, even though she doesn't love it back. Pokemon aren't stupid! I'm pretty sure if you were an asshole to your level 89 pokemon it would ditch you pretty fast. Every time we ask you something because Rose's character generally doesn't make a lot of sense, you change her slightly so she can still have this superpowered pokemon for some reason. Why is this so important? Then we don't have to go through the whole rigmarole of her stealing her father's pokemon (which, by the way, makes her even more like Silver) and she could get a pokemon through some other heartless means, like buying it from the Game Corner or stealing a Pokemon Egg or something. 
Really, to any pokemon fan who's gonna play this game, having a rival with a level 89 pokemon is going to be really goddamn out of place, and they're probably going to have as many questions about it as we do here.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Augmented Second said:


> how about you just accept that your plan for the rival has so many logistical problems it's not feasible?


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Because, she didn't want to, because she felt like it was glorifying them.  I said that, I think.  Don't hold me to that.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Maybe try being more open to suggestions, as your ideas obviosly need quite a bit of polishing? You should probably just rethink the whole rival thing from scratch, as now it doesn't really make much sense. Adding more stuff to the current idea isn't making it any better. :U


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Honestly, if Rose didn't care for Pokemon, why would she want a Lvl. 89 Pokemon in the first place?


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

This sounds very interesting, and it seems like a great game, but Rose needs to be revamped, if not completely redone. By the way, what pokemon does Rose have? You could keep it at the high level if it only had one damaging attack, like how Magikarp learns Tackle, and the attack was fairly weak, or if it has low base stats like Sunkern(the weakest pokemon,period), or really a combination of both, unless your character is MEANT to lose against Rose, which would really help the plot and make more sense. And,how many pokemon do you have in your fake pokedex, and how many more do you need(I have plenty of awesome fakes you could put in the game)?


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Well, mohac already said that you're meant to lose against Rose, but if you were bored enough to read through the sixtysome posts before yours you might get a better sense of what the deal with Rose is instead of me explaining it to you.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

however it makes no sense and it would be a lot simpler if the whole concept for rose were just scrapped because it requires way too much explanation to be feasible in any way


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

You know what'd be cool? A Rival, who's the daughter/son of the Team Leader. No OP inherited Pokemon or anything, maybe even just a regular "starting of on their journey" like you. Maybe you grew up with them?

Definitely not named Rose, though. Maybe Dave


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Silver is the son of the Team leader. Only revealed in the Celebi event, but still.

I always thought that a rival who did a Face-Heel turn.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

The only thing about Rose is that you're asking too many questions that won't be incorporated in the game.  If it needs an answer, I have one.  It's not worth going through all these stupid details for no reason.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> If it needs an answer, I have one.  It's not worth going through all these stupid details for no reason.


You haven't been giving us substantial answers though. So far in my mind Rose still needs a ton of work since her current story and what not isn't really making sense.

And these "extra" details are crucial for good character development.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> The only thing about Rose is that you're asking too many questions that won't be incorporated in the game.  If it needs an answer, I have one.  *It's not worth going through all these stupid details for no reason.*


Okay I wasn't gonna bother to post here before but since you asked me to help you, _you get help._

First, the sentence I bolded above! This is a lazy and unimaginative way to think. To start, I'm going to link you to these [warning, Cracked] - one, two. A bit of course reading if you will?

Look at the articles I posted above - the people behind the movies mentioned, despite some of the things they included being a little over the top in places, included all these details nobody would see because they loved their project _that much_. The way you're treating your project, it looks like you don't want to tell a story - you want to get noticed. Now, there's nothing wrong with wanting people to notice you, but to sacrifice your art for that is _not a good thing_.

Second, you're acting a bit like a spoiled brat to all these people who are willing to help you with this. You don't have to follow _everyone's_ advice, but _look_ at what they're saying. That so many people think that this idea isn't a good one means it needs some work. So work, change, adapt, and don't stay stuck in your little comfort zone, refusing to listen or change.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

No one is willing to help me, they're just asking questions about my characters.  I have been listening, but most of the things they're suggesting just don't really fit into the story as well.  To start over from scratch with even just her would to be trash weeks of planning.  I will add other things, but I'm not starting from scratch.  And no, I'm not trying to get noticed, because I actually had the whole thing planned out before I even started the thread.  All I need is some people to help me add more Pokémon, and to help me make the game a game instead of an idea.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I doubt this 'Rose' character took weeks of planing, tbh. "_Here is a girl. She's mean to Pokemon. She has a Pokemon (that is probably stupid and/or brainwashed judging from what you've told us) that is stupidly overleveled for no reason. She's the rival!_"

And asking you questions _IS_ helping you. These people are trying to get you to give them more information, and are in turn critiquing it for you. Critique _is_ help. You are extremely lucky people have taken it upon themselves to critique you because there are people out there who _beg_ for it and nobody listens.

Okay, okay. I'm going to take you under my wing and help you for a little while, if. IF. You can do these simple things:

1. Stop acting like we're all out to get you.
2. Change your ideas when they don't fit into the world you're trying to wedge them into.
3. Be a little less rude.

If you can do that, then I want you to write out a very,_ very_ simple outline of your plot. I can then crit it for you and offer ideas to improve. If you manage to progress well I may even offer my hand as an artist. 

Can you do that?


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> The only thing about Rose is that you're asking too many questions that won't be incorporated in the game.  If it needs an answer, I have one.  It's not worth going through all these stupid details for no reason.


I know I'm late to this but OH WELL

Characterization is good! The more details you add, the better they are! Even if it won't come into play, having extra answers for questions that could come up are good! If you do, it can help you add to your characterization by giving you character qualities you wouldn't have thought of otherwise.

And even if you don't, it'd probably be better to say, "Huh, I never thought about that! Give me a bit and I can give you an answer" rather than making up something on the spot which can lead to further questions (Which it kinda seems like you did).

(this actually reminds me to do some character-building for a story i'm doing, haha)


----------



## see ya (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

In addition to all that's already been said, it's the little things that separate a boring character from a great one. 

Would N be such a good character if he was just some guy who liked pokemon? Would he be nearly as interesting if he didn't have his little quirks, like being incredibly math-minded and having trouble relating to humans? 

A boring character is distracting and pointless. A great character lets players get much more immersed in the game.

People here are just trying to give you ideas to make your project the best it can be. You can pick and choose what you do or don't want to implement. Hell, no one is making you implement anything anyway. But at least show some respect.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Mohacastle, I'm willing to help you with this hack and so are most of these other people. If you tell us how many fakes you need, I'll PM you some of mine. I once made an entire pokedex of fakes I'd love for you to use, because I'll probably never do anything else with them.


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Guys I know this is really super interesting to you but it actually seems really childish to nitpick at this kid's game that doesn't really affect any of your lives all that much.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Yes, Coloursfall.  I can do that.  Sorry if I'm being rude, but from my perspective, you guys are being a little rude too, no offense.  I will try, though.  I will PM you the basic outline.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Yes, Coloursfall.  I can do that.  Sorry if I'm being rude, but from my perspective, you guys are being a little rude too, no offense.  I will try, though.  I will PM you the basic outline.


I'm sorry, but i don't see how we are being rude. We're asking you questions about a character. Seriously, this is how game development goes.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

You're fine, Scootaloo.  There _were_ people that were being a little rude, but they dropped out of this thread.  They were being, "You don't even know what you're doing."  Or, "You don't have this entire thing planned out, so I'm not helping you."


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> You're fine, Scootaloo.  There _were_ people that were being a little rude, but they dropped out of this thread.  They were being, "You don't even know what you're doing."  Or, "You don't have this entire thing planned out, so I'm not helping you."


Ah. Well, if you need help with anything really in the game (except programming) I can help with art and characters.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> You're fine, Scootaloo.  There _were_ people that were being a little rude, but they dropped out of this thread.  They were being, "You don't even know what you're doing."  Or, "You don't have this entire thing planned out, so I'm not helping you."


except
we're trying to help by saying your plan for the rival makes no sense and you should change it
you're still trying to justify her when at this point it's just not working


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Anyway Mohacastle, I'm working on giving my fakes base stats, a learnset, and abilities. I've finished two right now.


----------



## see ya (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



pathos said:


> Guys I know this is really super interesting to you but it actually seems really childish to nitpick at this kid's game that doesn't really affect any of your lives all that much.


Excuse us for trying to help them make their game better. 

I would have killed to have people this willing to help me with a project when I was his age ever. *Mohacastle been asking for help all over the forum for weeks now*, and they're getting it. There's something in their game that is egregiously wrong and, should it be included in the game, will just serve to be extremely distracting, and all everyone is doing is trying to help them fix that problem. And yes, after they've asked for help it IS rude to just blow off everyone's attempts and then accuse everyone is rude for doing exactly what they asked them to do.

Improvement doesn't come from getting mindless buttpats and repeating "good job" over and over, no matter what one learns on Tumblr or Deviantart. And the faster they learn this lesson the sooner they can start making great things as opposed to mediocre things. We're asking questions, getting them to think things more thoroughly, and pointing out that some ideas they want to implement don't make sense, regardless of how much they try to defend them. That's not nitpicking, that's helping. Again, *exactly what they asked us to do.*

Age is not an excuse. I've seen 13 years olds turn out better stories than people twice their age. Mohac can do better than this, they just have to open themself up to other people who want to help them.


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Sunflower said:


> Excuse us for trying to help them make their game better.
> 
> I would have killed to have people this willing to help me with a project when I was his age.*Mohacastle been asking for help all over the forum for weeks now*, and they're getting it. There's something in their game that is egregiously wrong and, should it be included in the game, will just serve to be extremely distracting, and all everyone is doing is trying to help them fix that problem. And yes, after they've asked for help it IS rude to just blow off everyone's attempts and then accuse everyone is rude for doing exactly what they asked them to do.
> 
> Improvement doesn't come from getting mindless buttpats and repeating "good job" over and over, no matter what one learns on Tumblr or Deviantart. And the faster they learn this lesson the sooner they can start making great things as opposed to mediocre things. We're asking questions, getting them to think things more thoroughly, and pointing out that some ideas they want to implement don't make sense, regardless of how much they try to defend them. That's not nitpicking, that's helping. Again, *exactly what they asked us to do.*


?_? How do you think you are helping them improve if all you are doing is making them feel insulted and hurt? I mean, sure, maybe this is what _you_ would have wanted/would want. Maybe they are asking for help. If your help is ending up making them feel hurt, it's not helpful at all and it'd probably be beneficial to just leave. You don't _have_ to participate in this; it's not 'buttpats and repeating good job' _or_ making them feel bad, those aren't the only two options.

Honestly I just don't see why you have to get so mean about a fake pokemon game.

ETA: also please add ETAs to your edits. :|

Also I don't think meanness is justified for _any_ form of art really. If you're hurting the person you criticized, especially if they're just _starting_ to get into that form of art, you're being counter-productive. Criticism should be helpful and not meant to tear the person down; when you take advantage of the fact that a person is new to the art they're showing, it's like asking them to stop making that art, or showing it. Why would you want that? Confidence builds you up, and criticism should not tear you down, it should help you grow stronger.

And being new to an art form has nothing to do with age.


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



pathos said:


> ?_? How do you think you are helping them improve if all you are doing is making them feel insulted and hurt? I mean, sure, maybe this is what _you_ would have wanted/would want. Maybe they are asking for help. If your help is ending up making them feel hurt, it's not helpful at all and it'd probably be beneficial to just leave. You don't _have_ to participate in this; it's not 'buttpats and repeating good job' _or_ making them feel bad, those aren't the only two options.
> 
> Honestly I just don't see why you have to get so mean about a fake pokemon game.


I know _I'm _not trying to make him feel bad! In all honesty, he seems to have been getting angry more than the rest of us.


----------



## see ya (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



pathos said:


> ?_? How do you think you are helping them improve if all you are doing is making them feel insulted and hurt? I mean, sure, maybe this is what _you_ would have wanted/would want. Maybe they are asking for help. If your help is ending up making them feel hurt, it's not helpful at all and it'd probably be beneficial to just leave. You don't _have_ to participate in this; it's not 'buttpats and repeating good job' _or_ making them feel bad, those aren't the only two options.
> 
> Honestly I just don't see why you have to get so mean about a fake pokemon game.
> 
> ...


But we're... not being mean? Seriously, given the situation here everyone's been incredibly civil. All anyone here is done is state the obvious: A level 89 pokemon at the beginning of the game is not fair and makes no sense in any way. We're not trying to tear them down at all. We don't want them to quit or cancel their game. We're not even making fun of them. All people have been doing is trying to get them to rethink that decision because it's not a good one to make from any point of view.

I hate to say it but in this case, if they feel insulted or hurt because we're simply pointing out that their idea isn't going to work that's not our fault. Feelings are not the be-all and end-all of everything because they're not always justified.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I can help a little with sprites and character development, but I fail at pretty much everything else.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Absoul said:


> I can help a little with sprites and character development, but I fail at pretty much everything else.


Huzzah! Me too. Well not much with sprites but I'm good at artwork and character development.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Sunflower, kindly watch what you're saying.  If you're not helping, please don't say anything else.  I don't need anyone coulseling me on how to make a game.  Please hep or leave.  Pathos, I think you get it.  Also, Absoul that would be great.

Also, Sunflower, if you looked, a Hopeless Boss Battle is quite common in games.  So do a little research before you go accusing me of these things, please.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

To be honest I don't really see why everyone has such a problem with this Rose character in principle. What's so inherently wrong with a battle against something super-strong that you're meant to lose? It happens in many games; just because it hasn't happened in a Pokémon game doesn't mean a fangame can't do it. And yes, it's entirely possible that a level 89 Pokémon that's _grown up_ with this girl could love her even though she doesn't care about it, depending on the precise details of how the universe imagines Pokémon intelligence and thinking; it could essentially view her as a parent. Or, you know, it could be heartbroken after the loss of its trainer and latch onto his daughter who reminds it of him as a kind of replacement goldfish. Or any of a variety of other interesting psychological reasons.

I can't say I'm entirely convinced there are interesting psychological reasons behind it here, though, because Mohacastle's replies in this thread sound suspiciously like he's just making things up on the spot. So yes, I would suggest you try to think things through more clearly, but I do think people are being way nitpickier on this than they need to.

Also, the sheer volume of people here making nitpicky complaints about the same things is kind of suspicious. It's like, occasionally in the creative forums here everyone decides it would be fun to tell some kid how bad they are at whatever creative endeavor they're attempting, and more than suggesting ways to fix it or trying to help them realize the core of their vision in a more sensible way, it's just everyone picking apart the flaws in whatever they say. Constructive criticism is good, and nobody can kick people out of a thread for saying what they think civilly, but pile-ons like this are going to make people feel personally attacked even if nothing specific being said by anyone in particular is a personal attack per se.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Thank you.  That's exactly what I've been trying to say.  You just made it collective, which apparently makes it more sense.

It does sound like I'm making it up as I go, huh?  Yeah, it does I guess.  But rest assure I'm not.  Despite what some people would like to say, I actually _did_ spend more time on this character than anyone else- at least a week.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

In all seriousness; if you really want to do this you'd be best off making it a ROM hack entirely. Creating any game entirely from scratch would be incredibly difficult. If you want, there are some resources that could definitely help in that regard.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Thank you, that's perfect.  Any other volunteers?


----------



## Dar (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I would help but people who would probably do a better job than me have already volunteered. Also I have no access to edit/play a rom hack :X


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

You can still help with the Pokedex, the quality of help is insignificant, we just need help.


----------



## Dar (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Alright. Then if you ever need anything (from anyone, actually) just call.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Does anyone have any ideas for a villainous team leader?  I'm starting to design those characters now, but I can't think of a nice, psychotic leader for the team, so... any ideas?


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

So you're scrapping Rose? okay

Well, if this were before Gen V, I would have recommended a nice psychotic team leader who wants to free Pokemon but that's literally the description of N. Maybe a nature lover person thing who wants to abolish the unenvironmental practices of the Pokemon League and Pokemon Professors? So uh I don't really have any good ideas as of /now/, but maybe later someone will have an idea.

And grunts wearing black would be cool, but then black 2 and white 2 came along (yay) with all their black-garbed grunts so maybe brown uniforms, yup, 'cos Magma took red already.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Uh, I'm not scrapping Rose, I'm keeping the concept, but yes, I did change much of her.  Such as her design.  Aha, joking.

Thank you, Absoul.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

what's the rival team name?


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Team Echo.  I'll make a Fieldbook entry for it.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

can i ask why you're so insistent on keeping rose


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*



Mohacastle said:


> Team Echo


maybe you could name the leader a word that is an antonym or synonym for echo?

and i think they should catch pokemon with _repeat_ balls...get it? Echo means repeat?


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

...nice, nice.  And I have a leader now, so yeah.  You can drop this.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

I've made some more Pokemon ideas and put them in the group for this


----------



## GoldRaven12 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

WE'RE ON THE TOP OF GOOGLE BABY!!!!!!! Yahoooooo!!!!!


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Pokémon Basalt and Granite*

Perhaps the best part about that is we are not the only Basalt and Granite.


----------

